# Elliman's embrocation bottle



## Bezzzo (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, i apologise in advance if this is in the wrong section, but i have seen bottles of this type say it's from the late 1800's and some from the 1900's. I bought today an Elliman's ebmbrocation bottle. I have found a few pictures of these online so i'm guessing it's not so rare, but i was wondering if the number on the bottom gives it any significance? Just i have seen some of these bottles and their numbers are in the 7000's, but mine is either number 6 or 9(has no line under). Well either way, i like the bottle! And i only paid $6(Australian) for it at a market. Thanks!


----------



## botlguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forums. Please don't be a "One post wonder". Your bottle is a medicine type put up for national distribution or even export. It will date from about 1900 give or take a few years either way. The numbers on the base are basically unimportant to most collectors in that they are just manufacturers codes for things like quality control. However in some cases the numbers and symbols can help date the bottle or tell where it was made and perhaps when. That one is a bit common but a good start at a collection.Jim


----------



## fastfun1111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Neat Bottle


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd say it is English .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 4, 2015)

It was an English product but the only ones I've ever seen were round and said Manufactory Slough (and some other stuff, I think).  That one might be an Australia-only version.  It's a very strange top, never seen anything like that even on an English bottle.  Unless it's got a stopper in it that is, can't really tell.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 5, 2015)

Well you didn;t tell us what kind of a finish it has,  or if there are two vertical seams on the finish portion.  The finish being the threaded or shaped top of the bottle. I will try to get back to this thread later, for more information.  We need to have the embossing "/ spelled out " because the picture can't  be read,  RED M.


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 19, 2015)

From the UK, lots of different variants on worthpoint.More variants, on eBay.For Horses, Dogs, Birds, Cattle.Older Forum Posts, HERE, HERE, HERE & HERE.


----------

